# Video Lesson - The hip action



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Alright folks, got another one hot off the presses. This one is on the hip action during the swing. It's designed to help you gain better leverage using your lower body and maintaining balance. There are lots of hip actions that I see out there and in this video I cover what you DONT want to do, and what I believe you SHOULD do with your hips.

YouTube - Golf Tips, Lessons, Instruction, & Drills - The Hips 

I even have a diagram that I posted before about the hip action that goes along with this video.


----------



## ezra (Dec 13, 2006)

*??*

He was losing all his power by not keeping his right knee flexed. He would straighten his right knee during his swing. There's no coiling action when you straighten your right knee.......


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

ezra said:


> He was losing all his power by not keeping his right knee flexed. He would straighten his right knee during his swing. There's no coiling action when you straighten your right knee.......


Excuse me? The right knee is staying bent. Where do you see it straightening?


----------



## chunkymonkey043 (Aug 27, 2007)

That hip action diagram is entirely incorrect. If your spine is where the word "Hips" is, on the backswing, the left hip action arrow is correct (yet exaggerated) but the right hip needs to move backwards (in your diagram, an arrow pointing to the bottom left). If you really did what your diagram shows, you'd move your spine angle forward and fall on your face... or shank the ball. The same logic applies to the follow through. Everything should be rotating about the center.


I very much enjoyed your video though.


----------

